# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best Place To Order Ephedrine HCL

## TrynaImprove

Anybody wanna help me out and tell me where the best place to get Ephedrine HCL is?! I heard it was cheap and can be bought from some shops online or by going to my local drug stores like cvs, walgreens, etc but most donot carry it and the ones i found that do carry it, whether it be a store or a site sell it for mega buck$! someone please help me out. thanks. PMs would be appreciated.

----------


## matt77

CVS, walgreens, and Walmart all sell it around here pretty cheap. You have to ask for Primatine or Bronkaid. Walmart here has Primatine 60 ct 15mg HCL for $7.

----------


## TrynaImprove

where are you at?! im in ny/nj metro area and its not available over here. Its incredible how many jackasses have been shooting roids, mixing pills, and stuff and getting extremely sick so they been cracking down alot around here. Plus all on the site is primatene mist for bronchial asthma.

----------


## matt77

Im in the deep south US. Yeah its prob. because of your location. NJ/NY have some strict laws with lots of stuff. Primatine still makes the tabs I just picked some up at Walmart last week and bought some at CVS about a month ago here. You may have to cross the border into another state to get some.

----------


## matt77

Oh, heres the link to the tab site.

http://www.primatenetablets.com/index.asp

----------


## TrynaImprove

how do you cycle it?! do you get 2 or more boxes of the tablets at a time?! how much caffeine and aspirin too?! like how much of dosage and when?!

----------


## IM708

Read:




> *What does ECA stand for?*
> Ephedrine HCL/Ephedra, Caffeine, and Aspirin
> 
> 
> *Is there a difference between Ephedra and Ephedrine HCL?*
> Yes, ephedrine hcl can be referred to as the standardized form of ephedra, also known as its alkaloid. Ephedra is converted by the body into Ephedrine which is its active form that the body utilizes. If you had to choose between buying ephedra or ephedrine...no contest, ephedrine would be your best bet since you will know exactly how much active compound will end up in your body vs. a guessing game with ephedra.
> 
> 
> *What the HCL stand for?*
> ...

----------

